

"If we can use your details to legally make a profit, we probably will."  - ldayley
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/screenshot-pimp-screengrab-scr/privacy/

======
gkoberger
Just to make this clear: this was _not_ said by Mozilla, despite it being on
the Mozilla domain. It was written by "Screenshot Pimp", who wrote their own
Privacy Policy. If you read it, the whole policy attempts a humorous tone.

The add-on is clearly marked on the download page as having been only
preliminarily reviewed, which means that it is yet to get a thorough review
(and can be treated as "experimental"). Here's what it looks like:
<http://cl.ly/1a2b2T2v2V2L3M0f3G3W>

We're looking into it now, but as far as we can tell there is nothing
malicious about their actual add-on.

(Disclaimer: I'm a Mozilla employee who works on the site linked to,
addons.mozilla.org)

------
rdoherty
Take note that this is a privacy policy for a preliminarily reviewed add-on
(only reviewed for basic security issues) and most likely written in jest.

~~~
warp
According to one of the comments the add-in rewrites amazon searches to
provide affiliate income to the authors of the extension. So, it may not be in
jest. I certainly wouldn't use this extension.

~~~
batista
I don't see any problem with affiliate links.

We do we think that we are totally entitled to someone's work, be it a plugin
or anything, but have problems giving back even in the totally easy,
transparent and of no cost to us method of affiliate links?

I'm not talking about this add-on or comment in particular, I'm talking a
animosity I see towards affiliate links in general.

~~~
sp332
Affiliate links seem OK _if_ your website is actually driving traffic to e.g.
Amazon.com, but simply rewriting every link to Amazon.com on any page (even
ones that already were _someone else's_ legit affiliate links) seems a bit
abusive.

------
tikhonj
The headline is a fairly misleading: I thought it was a quote from somebody at
Mozilla saying something stupid.

------
jrockway
How do you flag an extension for manual review? This is just making all add-
ons look bad.

~~~
gkoberger
We're already on it, however there's a "Report Abuse" link here:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/screenshot-
pi...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/screenshot-pimp-
screengrab-scr/)

------
billybob
A parody to show that nobody reads privacy agreements?

~~~
zachgreen
Maybe, but the user reviews indicate that the app install lots of bloat and
borders on malware.

~~~
tectonic
At least they're honest!

------
randomtyler
Headline is very misleading--link and karma bait. Should be flagged and
removed.

~~~
nik_0_0
The fact that the domain is "mozilla.org" means nothing. Should we remove
every google.com post because it doesn't come from a Google employee but a
Google+ page? Nothing is misleading here.

~~~
randomtyler
A more honest headline would have been:

Firefox 3rd Party Plugin TOS: "If we can use your details to legally make a
profit, we probably will."

The current headline, even if not deliberately misleading, is poor because it
lacks proper context and isn't descriptive. Instead, it lets the user make
assumptions about who said it and click the link to validate their assumption.
It is most definitely misleading because the headline + domain is a half-
truth.

It is /most likely/ link-bait, or at best an inexperienced user who should be
taught that these sorts of headlines are not constructive to the community.

